# Problem mit Uplay Anmeldung!!!



## msdd63 (23. September 2016)

Wenn ich mich bei Uplay anmelde erscheint das Fenter für die 2-Schritt-Überprüfung. Wenn ich den Code vom Google Authenticator eingebe wird der nicht akzeptiert. Gebe ich Ersatzcode ein wird auch der nicht akzeptiert. Ich drehe mich permanent im Kreis und komme nicht an meine Spiele. Wer kann mir helfen?!


----------



## spidermanx (23. September 2016)

musst du folgende Nummer anrufen : 069 999915592 Support für Uplay Konto  , die machen dass wieder weg  . Haben mir auch geholfen , dauerte keine 5 Minuten 

Lg


----------



## msdd63 (23. September 2016)

Danke! Werde ich morgen machen.


----------



## spidermanx (23. September 2016)

ja mache das hier nochmal der Link :  Kontaktieren Sie uns - Ubisoft Kundenservice 

da steht auch Zeit und so wie die zu erreichen sind


----------



## msdd63 (23. September 2016)

Nochmal Danke!


----------



## RC Shad0w (16. Januar 2017)

spidermanx schrieb:


> musst du folgende Nummer anrufen : 069 999915592 Support für Uplay Konto  , die machen dass wieder weg  . Haben mir auch geholfen , dauerte keine 5 Minuten
> 
> Lg


Ich hab genau das selbe Problem.Ich warte nun schon 42 minuten in der Warteschleife


----------

